# Pics of my monsters and cichlids



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry i didnt resize them but it would take too long. Also some pics are bad quality but they still show the colors.


















































































not done posting yet


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

still posting more lol


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Really cool fish


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

still posting


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

ok im done lol


----------



## Turbodreamz (Oct 17, 2009)

i saw a glimpse of your ghost knife. beautiful fish you have


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is that a Parachromis Dovii (wolf cichlid)? Do they really act like dogs?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

beautiful fish Blue!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Is that a Parachromis Dovii (wolf cichlid)? Do they really act like dogs?


Males do im not sure which mine is it keeps changing colors.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I LOVE the Texas Cichlid, they are the most gorgeous south american cichlids in my opinion.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Love the fish. How big of a tank is that? Golly I'd love to have a tank like that


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Tallonebball said:


> I LOVE the Texas Cichlid, they are the most gorgeous south american cichlids in my opinion.


I know eh? He's definitly my favorite.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Dragonbeards said:


> Love the fish. How big of a tank is that? Golly I'd love to have a tank like that


Its not just one tank there's a 125 and a 75.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh and did you guys notice how much that one cichlid looks like a saltwater tang?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am beyond jealous of the payara.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Isn't the Texas cichlid technically a North American Cichlid.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> I am beyond jealous of the payara.


Lol come up to canada and buy it off me or trade me something for it.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Isn't the Texas cichlid technically a North American Cichlid.


I have no idea, I just know its extremely healthy, friendly and I love it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unlike the Chinese algae eater which is neither Chinese nor eats algae, the Texas cichlid actually is a cichlid from Texas (and Mexico). You can even take it to NANFA.

BTW: yours is lovely.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

love the fish. my fave is the arowana


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Why is it your favorite? I love them because of the way they swim, sometimes they look like dragons whe they swim in strange patterns and how their bodies swirl and make weird motions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow man, nice fish and good work.

I love the blue texas. Red texas are also gorgeous. 

I've always wanted a ghost knife. It is really a shame though, they are all wild caught still I think. When I used to be really into them a year or two there was the first guy to ever successfully breed them in captivity, but im not sure if anyone else has been successful.


----------

